# Anti-Classical Hipsters



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

These are the most irritating creatures in the world!
They always think they are superior to us classical musicians.
They ignore music theory, according to THEM, theory will lock you in a box and it will not allow you to get out of the box.
Some metalheads (I respect some of those who respect me) would say, classical is gay, or classical is for begginers, for the weak, he can't improvise, all he can do is read those dots.

What do you usually do when this happens?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I take a moment to think about it and then I realise I don't care.


----------



## astronautnic (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny that because even as a former metalhead myself I never thought along those lines and I wouldn't know of such comments from my "metal mates" . This isn't due to an exaggerated respect towards my preferences either. The "gay-argument" apart , I'd rather say the attitude is the other way round although this is more of a "suspicion" than "fact". As a matter of fact classical music isn't only a big influence for metal musicians but also for fans. The cliché that might be applied here is that the more "progressive" the metal is the less "ignorant" the listener is towards classical music....


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I ignore them because they are no talent people who are jealous of classical music players & composers,they makes easy stuff which takes no talent.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The idea of a metal head calling classical "gay" is foreign to my experience. You can't get much gayer than many of metal's out of the closet performers.

On the other hand I've read posts on other forums advising aspiring composers not to study theory. To me this is like telling a writer to ignore grammar.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

ethanjamesescano said:


> These are the most irritating creatures in the world!
> They always think they are superior to us classical musicians.
> They ignore music theory, according to THEM, theory will lock you in a box and it will not allow you to get out of the box.
> Some metalheads (I respect some of those who respect me) would say, classical is gay, or classical is for begginers, for the weak, he can't improvise, all he can do is read those dots.
> ...


Noise-musicians don't give a damn. Worse, noise-listeners encourage this artless corruption.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The metalheads I've known may not be interested in listening to classical music, but they tend to respect it all the same.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ethanjamesescano said:


> These are the most irritating creatures in the world!
> They always think they are superior to us classical musicians.
> They ignore music theory, according to THEM, theory will lock you in a box and it will not allow you to get out of the box.
> Some metalheads (I respect some of those who respect me) would say, classical is gay, or classical is for begginers, for the weak, he can't improvise, all he can do is read those dots.
> ...


Sometimes I see these people on the tram with their feet on the opposite seats and hoods over their heads blasting hip hop from their phones and speaking in a strange monosyllabic dialect of English. What I do is mimic them with the hood and the body language, but blast Wagner from my phone.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

While they're out head banging I get a few chickens from the coop and release them in their homes.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

ethanjamesescano said:


> Some metalheads (I respect some of those who respect me) would say, classical is gay, or classical is for begginers, for the weak, he can't improvise, all he can do is read those dots.
> 
> What do you usually do when this happens?


hipster metalheads? what is hipster metal these days? anyway, the ones I know dig Ride of the Valkyries.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sometimes I see these people on the tram with their feet on the opposite seats and hoods over their heads blasting hip hop from their phones and speaking in a strange monosyllabic dialect of English. What I do is mimic them with the hood and the body language, but blast Wagner from my phone.


Careful or you may get a punch up your little hooter !


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea of music theori. I dont think that should be a measure for listening to music. Music is for me about pasion, no matter style. I absolutely accept people that dont like classical music, and expect the same the other way. I use a lot of time listening to music in all genres.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yngwie Malmsteen gets the best of both worlds.


----------



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Yngwie Malmsteen gets the best of both worlds.


He's fine, but IMHO, all his music sounds the same.
In his performances, he makes a classical arrangement (for example fugue in g minor by bach) plays the first phrases, makes obvious mistakes then improvise, the same with his bourree


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ethanjamesescano said:


> He's fine, but IMHO, all his music sounds the same.
> In his performances, he makes a classical arrangement (for example fugue in g minor by bach) plays the first phrases, makes obvious mistakes then improvise, the same with his bourree


No Parole From Rock and Roll, Rising Force, Marching Out, and Trilogy are all high quality albums imo. Yes he got in a rut later on and maybe he improvs too much on stage. But that doesn't take away the enjoyment of his early albums. They all sound quite different imo. Maybe he overstayed his welcome and settled on improv instead of making fresh music. Too bad he regressed imo.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

oskaar said:


> I have absolutely no idea of music theori. I dont think that should be a measure for listening to music. Music is for me about pasion, no matter style. I absolutely accept people that dont like classical music, and expect the same the other way. I use a lot of time listening to music in all genres.


Where have you been ,I thought you'd gone for good.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> No Parole From Rock and Roll, Rising Force, Marching Out, and Trilogy are all high quality albums imo. Yes he got in a rut later on and maybe he improvs too much on stage. But that doesn't take away the enjoyment of his early albums. They all sound quite different imo. Maybe he overstayed his welcome and settled on improv instead of making fresh music. Too bad he regressed imo.


I don't deny his shredding skills but I don't like his attitude much, but that's subjective I guess.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I suspect whether or not you call Classical gay has less to do with whether you listen to Metal and more to do with your age. 

And no offense to the OP, but I think you are misusing the term hipster.


----------

